# A few reasons why PAX rate lower than a 5* - Feel free to add to the list



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

You drive too fast
You drive too slow
You don't smile
You smile too much
You don't talk to them
You talk too much
They don't like your music
You don't play music
You're too old
You're young and inexperienced
Your car is dirty
You don't help with luggage
They think you are the one who just smoked a joint and ate onion rings
They think you are the one who reeks of beer breath
You took too long to pick them up
You picked them up too quickly - they weren't ready
You didn't go the way they wanted you to go
You aren't familiar with their part of town
The reasons are endless...
Take it from a perfectionist - it's not ALWAYS you!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

too old? wtf?


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

I had a pax tell me one time that old people should not be allowed to drive for uber. 🤨


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kgauthier said:


> I had a pax tell me one time that old people should not be allowed to drive for uber.


id have asked for a definition of 'too old' to drive is.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Other drivers just did it all better.

If everyone is a five than stars have no meaning


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> If everyone is a five than stars have no meaning


ding ding ding ding


----------



## Dxl5573 (Feb 17, 2020)

Kgauthier said:


> You drive too fast
> You drive too slow
> You don't smile
> You smile too much
> ...


I agree with this so hard! Fellow perfectionist here. I just don't care about ratings and play rap most of the time. I am more than happy to change the music or turn it off if they ask. My rating has gone up since I stopped caring whether I was giving a "5 star ride."

They couldn't charge their phone during their 4 minute trip &#128128;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

You don't call them the next day :redface:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

You forgot...

BECAUSE I TOLD THEM I DIDN'T GIVE A F.?

Or... They read my profile and saw I'm begging for a 2 &#127775;?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

🥱🥱

some pax don’t rate at all

😶


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129393;&#129393;
> 
> some pax don't rate at all
> 
> &#128566;


And they won't if you don't ask/remind them it's important...giggle as if ..it's nicer to ask for a good rating than to say "Hey broke ass don't forget to tip me.... "


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I was told my hair was too red and looked fake, seriously.... someone actually wrote that. I am a natural red head, 100% Irish, and can speak/write/read 4 languages.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Kgauthier said:


> You drive too fast
> You drive too slow
> You don't smile
> You smile too much
> ...


You're black
You're white
You're hispanic
You're Arabic

Your car is too small
You didn't let me and my friends into your car with our drinks
You didn't let me eat my McDonalds in your car
You didn't go into the Drive Thru for me
You didn't let us squeeze a 5th passenger in your car and we had to leave one behind
You didn't help me with my groceries 
You missed that turn back there
You made us walk 400 feet to your car
You made us walk across the street to your car


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

All of these things are negligible compared to.....

NAVIGATION!

....or maybe I should broaden it to "DRIVING" to include pickup/dropoff experiences and safe/unsafe practices on the road.

That's been my experience anyway. How you drive your car from A to B is what matters. People are paying for a ride. That's what they care about.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

You wouldn’t ignore the cops directing traffic and stop in the middle of the street to let pax unload. 

You went 31 in a 30 m.p.h. zone and could have “wiped out that guy walking his dog with your speeding”. 

Seriously...I hate people.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

In Madison we have bike lanes everywhere. Cars are not supposed to block them. I educate pax all the time about them because they regularly stand right in front of new apartment buildings with no place to stop. This past weekend I canceled on a guy for that and selected "no place to stop". It didn't count against my CR!


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Kgauthier said:


> You drive too fast
> You drive too slow
> You don't smile
> You smile too much
> ...


Your car smells like wingstop (because the last asshe pax brought 2 buckets of wings to eat in your car on their way home) but you wont explain how to add a stop in the app so they can get wingstop too as you sit at a redlight with the wingstop to the right.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> You forgot...
> 
> BECAUSE I TOLD THEM I DIDN'T GIVE A F.?
> 
> ...


This is a wonderfully passive-aggressive driver profile.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I got one starred for "not playing any music"

Dude was in my car for all of 4 minutes...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pax now get an option button with which to silence monkey boy or make him talk; we should also have the same option in the driver app to silence pax with.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> All of these things are negligible compared to.....
> 
> NAVIGATION!
> 
> ...


I would actually say that is what they SHOULD care about.

There are times, however, when that is not the case.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> All of these things are negligible compared to.....
> 
> NAVIGATION!


I dunno. I used to always try to do the best route. Now I usually try to do the most long-haulish route that I can get away with. My ratings do not seem to have suffered much as a result.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> And they won't if you don't ask/remind them it's important...giggle as if ..it's nicer to ask for a good rating than to say "Hey broke ass don't forget to tip me.... "


I tip cash


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

1 star rating in order to try for a free trip.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I was told my hair was too red and looked fake, seriously.... someone actually wrote that. I am a natural red head, 100% Irish, and can speak/write/read 4 languages.


It was my understanding Uber only shows their prewritten complaints, and never the custom complaint of a pax

I've never seen a custom written complaint


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pax can write them in the comment section of the app.......and you can erase them as well.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I was giving ratings some more thought today. It occurred to me that the first and last few seconds of the entire interaction are super important. If you're professional and very courteous on both ends, you'll likely do well even if something in the middle was a little off in some way.

Case in point, I was at the pin once and got kind of bored waiting for the pax. I was jamming to some Post Malone pretty loud, and I didn't even hear the rear door open at first once she finally got in. So it's this older lady, demure and well dressed, and I'm in the front all "G-Wagon, G-Wagon" etc. The trip was perfectly smooth but I think she still gave me a 3.


----------



## Briakeyz (Jan 9, 2018)

Kgauthier said:


> You drive too fast
> You drive too slow
> You don't smile
> You smile too much
> ...


lmao &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You were speeding.
You weren't speeding.
You are male.
My friend was hitting on you and you didn't respond the right way.
You tailgated.
You didn't tailgate.
You aren't vegan.
You're bald.
Your car isn't electric.
You're white.
Car is too clean.
Car is too dirty.
You didn't like my music I chose (and played using your aux cord).
You aux cord isn't long enough for me to lean back, in the back seat. 
Your Spotify doesn't have my playlist preprogrammed.
GPS suggested a stupid route.
Too many red lights.
Rush hour slowed us down.
I have a headache.
There's a line at the restaurant we went to.
This ride cost too much.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Some pax are idiots and miserable no matter what good service you give. I do the same. I rate them low .


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Two more

The driver made a pass at me.
The driver didn't make a pass at me.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129393;&#129393;
> 
> some pax don't rate at all
> 
> &#128566;


Yea, a majority don't rate, and then Uber has the nerve to claim your rating is a true "average"


----------

